# Silvia V3 & Grinder Newbie Questions & Help !



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, I have just bought a New Silvia V3 & already own a Krups GVX2 Grinder (I Know this grinder is not the best in the world) But there are some things I just don't understand - Coffee for espresso making needs to be fine ? The krups seems to grind it what I would consider fine (like powder) but we have had little success with pulling shots in that they take an age to even start flowing with little to show after - well after a minute (this I understand is way too long) Is it not the case that the coffee grind is too fine for the water to pass through hence the long extraction time. In my head the Krups grinder is grinding too fine so would it not be the case of just adjusting the grind ? I know this grinder is well down the bottom end but I just don't understand why - What would another grinder like a Rancilio Rocky do differently. Or is there something else I sould be doing apart from getting another grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> Hi, I have just bought a New Silvia V3 & already own a Krups GVX2 Grinder (I Know this grinder is not the best in the world) But there are some things I just don't understand - Coffee for espresso making needs to be fine ? The krups seems to grind it what I would consider fine (like powder) but we have had little success with pulling shots in that they take an age to even start flowing with little to show after - well after a minute (this I understand is way too long) Is it not the case that the coffee grind is too fine for the water to pass through hence the long extraction time. In my head the Krups grinder is grinding too fine so would it not be the case of just adjusting the grind ? I know this grinder is well down the bottom end but I just don't understand why - What would another grinder like a Rancilio Rocky do differently. Or is there something else I sould be doing apart from getting another grinder.


Hi , so if you don't mind a few questions to help us direct you .,to see if we can fix it so you get a shot with the grinder you have .

Are you using the single or the double basket ?

Do you know how much you are dosing into said basket ? (Are you weighing at any point ? )

What does the puck look like when you take out the portafiler , is there a big depression in it , conversely is the portafilter locking in easily enough with cofee in it

Are you tamping ? If so with what ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There are a number of causes for chocking your machine. The obvious one is your grind is to fine. You could try a courser grind. Other variables could be you have to much coffee in your basket.... How big is your basket and how much coffee are you putting in it? Lastly.... You could be tamping to hard - try a lighter tamp.

Let us know if any of these suggestions help.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oops.... Boots posted while I was typing. Looks like he has it in hand.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Oops.... Boots posted while I was typing. Looks like he has it in hand.


I asked the questions Darren , I not sure ill have the answers afterwards







. Looking at reviews of the Grinder on coffee geek , the users there says it doesnt go fine Enough for espresso, so as Darren suggest could be too much coffee and hard tamp . Don't go Darren ,two heads are always better than one !


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, Thank you - At the moment it's just the Standard Double Basket we are weighing the beans about 17 - 18 grams this fills the basket to the top after levelling off, The puck is a little damp on the surface in the filter after popping it out it's quite dry, There is the impression of the screw holding the shower screen in place on the surface of the puck, The portafilter locks in easy, Tamping Yes with a Motta 58mm tamper at about 30 lbs give or take this takes the coffee surface just down to the grove in the filter.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> Hi, Thank you - At the moment it's just the Standard Double Basket we are weighing the beans about 17 - 18 grams this fills the basket to the top after levelling off, The puck is a little damp on the surface in the filter after popping it out it's quite dry, There is the impression of the screw holding the shower screen in place on the surface of the puck, The portafilter locks in easy, Tamping Yes with a Motta 58mm tamper at about 30 lbs give or take this takes the coffee surface just down to the grove in the filter.


I'd put the dose down , try 15 - 16 g , in the portafilter good that you have a proper tamper . The silvia can leave an in dent with the screw in the shower head . Lower the dose keep the tamp the same . What do you think Darren ? It's about moving one variable ( grind , dose , tamp ) and seeing what happens .


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

We are leaning toward a new Grinder perhaps A Rocky to go with the silvia & I do fully understand this krups isn't the best, I just couldn't understand if it's producing fine powder like coffee grinds. Thank you for all your help I will try your suggestions tomorrow & see what happens.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> We are leaning toward a new Grinder perhaps A Rocky to go with the silvia & I do fully understand this krups isn't the best, I just couldn't understand if it's producing fine powder like coffee grinds. Thank you for all your help I will try your suggestions tomorrow & see what happens.


If still choking keep the dose at 15-16 g and tamp less , see what happens . There are some grinders around on the for sale thread a rocky from coffee chap and an mc2 I believe, good luck and let us know how you get on. I had a silvia it's capable of delivering good espresso when you get the grind right stick with it .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What setting is your grinder on btw ? The finest?


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, Yes we tried it on the finest first time, then today I tried the next one back ( it has 17 different positions ) I was just wondering if it's finest is too fine & there's nothing in between (so to speak) in other words do I need a bigger range of fine settings perhaps this is how the rocky or others would suit better & the krups is limited.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

From what I know from my Krups it can go mega fine but doesn't have the consistency. I think I tried it at 2 clicks from finest ( but I'm sure it will differ from grinder to grinder).

I did try passing the grind through twice (read it somewhere) but I still wasn't getting the desired results and ended up buying a Mignon.

I agree with mrboots and change just one of the variables at a time. Dose, grind or tamp


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm back! (had to read the bed time stories to the kids)....

If it was me I'd start by easing up on the tamping pressure as boots suggested. If that doesn't help you then try a courser grind.

From experience of my Silvia - she can be unforgiving, but when you get it right she rewards you with great coffee. Your key is to get a repeatable process. Keep at it...

BTW - I had a Rancilio Rocky like the one being sold by Coffee Chap. I managed to get some lovely espressos using it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'm back! (had to read the bed time stories to the kids)....
> 
> If it was me I'd start by easing up on the tamping pressure as boots suggested. If that doesn't help you then try a courser grind.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! I do t think I managed to dose my at 18 g , what's your experience ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I regularly dose at 18 with no problem - but I am using VSTs. I can't remember having any problems when I used the stock baskets. It comes back to the grind and tamp IMHO

It's all a leaning curve.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fair play I only ever had the stock baskets when I had the silvia .


----------

